# Display incorporado a las gafas



## asherar (Ago 24, 2012)

Se viene el display incorporado ...










Enlace a la noticia


----------



## andriumj (Ago 29, 2012)

Esto que parece tan chulo, ¿para que sirve?


----------



## Deltaeco (Sep 1, 2012)

Muy bueno si señor, no se pero me ha venido muchas ideas a la cabeza, el problema es encontrar ese lcd o tft que sale tan pequeño y con mucha definición..... por los espejos no hay problema ¡¡

salu2


----------



## asherar (Sep 1, 2012)

Podría servir como terminal de un dispositivos para sordos, que interprete el habla y genere un mensaje de texto.


----------



## Deltaeco (Sep 2, 2012)

exacto para eso tambien seria una gran posibilidad, pero tambien serviria para indicar tipo navegador o para recordar a las personas que hace tiempo que no las ves jejej, como la retina de la pelicula mision imposible 4 jejejej


----------



## darzo (Sep 2, 2012)

me gustan más las de google...
aunque no se como es la onda porque no tienen todo el cristal, sino solo un pedacito...


----------



## asherar (Sep 3, 2012)

Deltaeco dijo:


> Muy bueno si señor, no se pero me ha venido muchas ideas a la cabeza, el problema es encontrar ese lcd o tft que sale tan pequeño y con mucha definición..... por los espejos no hay problema ¡¡
> 
> salu2


Por qué no un laser movido como en las cabezas lectoras de CD ?
Algo como los espectáculos de laser de los boliches, pero en miniatura.


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 3, 2012)

diganme paranoico pero un laser a centimetros de mi ojo no es como que la mejor opcion para mi...


----------



## asherar (Sep 3, 2012)

La verdad que suena feo, pero el láser en sí no es el problema. Si la potencia es suficientemente 
baja, es menos peligroso que salir a caminar por una playa del caribe, un día de sol fuerte. 
De todos modos, una fuente de luz común (no laser) bien enfocada también podría ser suficiente 
para un visor. Pensé en un láser por la facilidad para dirigir el haz, pero por lo que dices 
evidentemente no sería muy bueno a la hora del marketing.

Para ilustrar, reproduzco las conclusiones del siguiente estudio: 



> *CONCLUSIONES*
> 
> Aunque con este estudio no se logró documentar ninguna evidencia histológica de daño
> retiniano en los ojos expuestos a la radiación láser, los peligros y seguridades de los láser
> ...


Del mismo trabajo:
Nota: poder = potencia


> Los láser han sido clasificados en cuatro grupos: los láser clase 1 son considerados
> incapaces de producir daño por exposición ocular, no requieren medidas de control y su
> poder mayor es de 0.024mW.
> Los clase 2 producen un poder entre 1 y 5 mW mientras que los clase 3a y 3b tienen poderes entre 5 y 500 mW, respectivamente.
> ...


----------



## Deltaeco (Sep 7, 2012)

Si , no creo que el láser sea una buena solución, creo que lo que si funcionara bien alguna pantalla translucida tipo cristal liquido , aunque también me limito a un lcd separado a 3 o 4 cmtros de mi ojo, aunque no tenga visión real en el. pero un láser ni soñando, la misión es ver mas , mejor y con tecnología , no a ver nada y perder la visión periférica XDD


----------



## asherar (Sep 7, 2012)

A ver. 
Cualquier cosa, laser o no, que pongamos cerca de los ojos representa mayor o menor peligro. 
Hay gente que ha recibido un pelotazo sobre sus anteojos, se le rompió un vidrio y le perforó un ojo. 
Con los mismos anteojos que se usan para leer o ver de lejos también se puede concentrar suficiente luz solar como para dañar la retina. 
Sin ir más lejos, estar varias horas frente a la pantalla de la PC, con ciertos monitores es perjudicial 
para la vista. Pero como no ocurre en forma violenta; ni lo controlamos, ni nos damos cuenta. 

El peligro no está en las cosas, sino en que se salgan de control.

Por otro lado nosotros estamos hablando de no perder la vista, y estos tipos prueban las 
gafas haciendo esto ... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MP1gvGcXcLk


----------



## Nuyel (Sep 12, 2012)

Pues el laser se atravesaría el cristal, lo único que veríamos seria una pequeña porción reflejada no todo el haz, el resto por la curvatura del cristal se refracta y se vuelve más inofensivo al exterior, yo también había pensado colocar un mini tubo de rayos catodicos para proyectar imágenes pero era solo una idea que nunca haré.


----------



## jlaudio (Sep 13, 2012)

Prefiero quedarme en el siglo 20 antes de daÑarme la vista o morir atropellado o atropellar a alguien... O solo esperare a que en un futuro sean totalmente seguras


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 13, 2012)

en eso de atropellar no hay modo de evitarlo, siempre te distraera la informacion extra en la vista (a mi me distrae el logo de la marca del monitor...)


----------



## asherar (Sep 13, 2012)

Y si, ... ya andar por la calle con auriculares puestos nos distrae bastante ... ni que hablar de los celulares mientras se maneja ... 
Ahora también vamos a tener imágenes que se nos aparecen de repente.
Hace un tiempo se discutía el efecto de los carteles luminosos en la calle, porque distraen la atención de los conductores de automóvil. 
Cada vez me gusta menos esta idea de los display incorporados a los anteojos ...


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 13, 2012)

pc en los anteojos seria mas interesante, o para ver peliculas yo que se cosas de mera oseocidad...


----------



## fernandob (Sep 13, 2012)

en una tarea profesional en la que tenes que estar concentrado esto es buenisimo, por dar un ejemplo en una operacion , en la cual podes estar viendo ademas de el paciente informacion util sin desviarte , o señales que te envian otros profesionales que estan mirando la operacion (no te dicen  "che ! mira eso que hay ahi, que es " ? 

en areas donde tenes que posicionarte, por dar un ejemplo los pilotos de cazas ya lo usan hace rato en los cascos .

en fin, utilidades profesionales hay a montones, el tema es que son infimas comercialmente si comparamos con seducir a la masa humana con elementos distractivos, eso si que es un boom comercial y un idiotizante social.

pero que si hay utilidades, si las hay .
imaginen ustedes si les asocian como les dije en el tema de ebay una lente o microscopio, ustedes estan soldando y mirando una placa, o revisando una placa y cuando les interesa aumentan el zoom hasta * 400veces ........es fantastico .

en la calle, ya se ve en la publicidad, pero eso depende de el soporte que tengan.
algo, digamos util sin soporte de ninguna empresa seria solo filmar los ultimos 30 minutos de lo que les ocurra.
como hay gente que hace eso en su vehiculo, por si tienen un accidente, hace rato, por eso es que se ven a veces videos en youtube, la gente pone filmadora por eso .
y bueno, segun el trabajo de uno o la situacion es una aplicacion mas.

calculo que debe haber miles de aplicaciones.

incluso con soporte inalambrico , si estas comunicado con otro individuo podes ver lo que el otro ve y viceversa.

o comoGPS sin tener el soporte de GPS , solo un mapa almacenado, si vas a recorrer una caverna, o algo asi, y un soft que analice puntos dereferencia .

en fin.......basta apra mi .

ahora, para ver bien desde tan cerca, como sera eso de el foco ?? debe ser la señal luminica bien pequeña y precisa.
aunque , bueno ,si estamos hablando de mandar directo ondas de luz a los ojos, la electronica hace rato que maneja señales opticas mas pequeñas......

veremos, yo no se si llegare a ser usuario de algo asi, pero espero que a las futuras generaciones no les dañe ni la vista ni la cabeza.
estar........esta bueno


----------



## asherar (Sep 13, 2012)

las pelis, ... mejor que en pantalla grande y en hd no creo ...


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 13, 2012)

fer creo que tienes razon, seria agradable poder ver el multimetro y aun mas el osciloscopio mientres estas mirando donde aplicas la punta de prueba


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 14, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> fer creo que tienes razon, seria agradable poder ver el multimetro y aun mas el osciloscopio mientres estas mirando donde aplicas la punta de prueba



un descuido y pafff ,gran cortocircuito


----------



## Deltaeco (Sep 17, 2012)

No se ustedes pero preferiría algo asi : Lentilla led 

o lo mismo pero con una pantalla de un pixel pantalla Pixel lentilla

comenten ¡¡ xd


----------



## asherar (Sep 18, 2012)

Deltaeco dijo:


> No se ustedes pero preferiría algo asi : Lentilla led
> 
> o lo mismo pero con una pantalla de un pixel pantalla Pixel lentilla
> 
> comenten ¡¡ xd



Eso es el grillete del siglo XXI. 
Primero que es un poco delicado ponerse las lentillas, como con toda lente de contacto. 
Por que se puede romper la lentilla o lastimar el ojo y por razones de higiene. 
Además no permite mucha libertad, porque uno está obligado a ver aunque tenga los ojos cerrados. 
Yo prefiero los que se sacan fácil, del tipo anteojo.

Además de los aspectos tecnológicos de su implementación, habría que pensar en el efecto que produce. 
De por sí, andar con audífonos genera una desconección importante con respecto al entorno. 
Aún así, no es lo mismo llevar  permanentemente una pantalla delante de los ojos, que usar audífonos. La información audible se procesa secuencialmente, danto tiempo al cerebro a realizar un análisis crítico. 
La imagen es más directa y no deja mucho tiempo al análisis. 

Algo para leer 

No sería de extrañar que estén desarrollando el proyecto complementario: la filmadora ocular ...

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_McLuhan


----------

